# Training dogs to poop/pee in same spot.



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

OK. My whole backyard is a dirt pit because my dogs pee/poop everywhere and have killed the grass. I have tried reseeding only to have it destroyed once again. HOW CAN I GET THEM TO PEE/POOP IN THE SAME AREA EACH TIME THEY GO OUT? What kind of training do I do? I'm stumped.  I've tried a couple of things but they go back to the "old" area after awhile. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you. 

Oh, and, I have two girls so I know their acidic level in their urine is higher than males that's why I'm trying to get them to go in one spot... to no avail. :frown:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have had a lot of luck teaching a brand new puppy exactly where he is to eliminate. I have had absolutely zero luck teaching a dog who is older than a couple of months the same thing. I think that new puppies are usually taught to pee on a grass surface. We are so glad they are not peeing inside, we gladly accept the grass. By the time we decide that grass is not a good place to pee, it is deeply ingrained into the dogs little brain and is almost impossible to get out.

If a dog in ingrained to pee on grass, she will search out a very small patch of green when the rest of the yard is brown. I had a Golden like that one time. She would pee in the woods when I would take her there as soon as I got home from work. If I didn't physically go with her to the woods, she would pee on grass. In 12 years I never got her to stop.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

You know... my one dog is a rescue and older. I thought about that too that it would be harder to teach after they've been doing it one way. Oh well, I guess I should just be happy that they do their business outside and not in the house! :biggrin:


----------

